# DCC Bus wires



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I just about started to wire my feeders directly into my bus wire via suitcase connectors, but ran into a small problem. I am building my layout atop a HCD (n scale) and need to know what everyone does at the end of the bus wire? The front end of course is connected directly into the DCC system but what do we do about the the other end? Do we insulate it, tape it up etc....


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I just tape up the far ends. You could apply heat shrink easily as well.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Couldnt you just make the last connection(last feeder wires) splice right into the end of the buss wire.

I would definitely tape up/shrink tube the connection just like the rest of your connections

You could also use a butt connector and leave the open end empty and if you ever decide to expand you can connect a buss wire right into the butt connector, crimp, heat shrink tube/ electrical tape connection.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's essentially what I did Joe.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for the info, Ill stick to the plain old tape.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

marzbarz said:


> I just about started to wire my feeders directly into my bus wire via suitcase connectors, but ran into a small problem. I am building my layout atop a HCD (n scale) and need to know what everyone does at the end of the bus wire? The front end of course is connected directly into the DCC system but what do we do about the the other end? Do we insulate it, tape it up etc....



Tape, shrink tube.....all good.

I ended mine in a terminal strip under the table.

Jim


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Ending it at a terminal wouldn't be a bad idea as well. Terminals strip would like a lot cleaner as well..


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

marzbarz said:


> Ending it at a terminal wouldn't be a bad idea as well. Terminals strip would like a lot cleaner as well..


:thumbsup: Yup!

I'll try and remember to post a pic of the underside of one of my modules this evening.

Jim


----------

